# KA24E Swap Advice



## fd_geoff (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello all. This is my first post and I couldn't find the thread about engines but thought this would be the best place. I have a 1981 Datsun 510. I just picked up a KA24E from the local craigslist guy, and just rebuilt the bottom end myself. I have everything to complete the swap(complete motor, trans, wiring harness, ecu, etc) from the shitty Z20S carbureted motor. The 80s 510 datsuns share the same front subframe as an S13, the KA is a direct bolt in, as well as coilovers, etc. But what I need to know is how to wire the engine with the wiring harness and how to run it, if possible, to the key ignition. Any advice will be accepted. Thanks guys! 

PS. My wiring skills and knowledge are very limited. So if please as use simple words as possible like you're explaining it to your girlfriend.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might find help at WiringSpecialties.com as they fabricate wiring harnesses for a number of Nissan swaps.


----------

